# Marketing tips!!



## krclothing07 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello T shirt experts, 
I have a clothing line that i just started and its doing well as far as being relevant but i am not making the sales i desire. I use word of mouth, and my free sources such as the internet. Is there a way to improve this problem in a more efficient manner? Share your thoughts tough critics are welcome also! Here is the Website TheKrucialSpot.com check it out thanks!


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

what are you doing on the internet to market your stuff? how do you use 'word of mouth'? who is your customer exactly? 

how do you know that you're not having fantastic sales? that is, i doubt many ppl will say, 'yeah, i really don't want to sell more!' lol. out of, say, 100 people that visit your site, how many sales do you get?


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

It can take a bit longer than you might guess to get the train moving. How long have you been at it m. Is this a full time effort for you?


----------



## Magic City Man (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Grunt, I've been following your posts and I'm quite impressed. I've launched my company just over a week ago and I've had some decent sales, but I've gone a couple of days without a sale, so I'm wondering how long did it take your company to start generating daily sales.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We really started to focus on online sales about a year ago. Our sales grew steady for the first six months and then exploded or tipped. It's not by accident. We are actively working hard on it every day.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a retail web site www.vincentstrangiostore.com and we use Amazon to sell tons of shirts.


----------



## Magic City Man (Oct 20, 2012)

Grunt, when you say exploded, can you be a little more descriptive? What were you averaging in daily online sales before the explosion and what did you average after?


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We keep these numbers private but if youd like to private message me I can share a little more info.


----------



## rosieswift (Dec 25, 2012)

try facebook ads and google ads they can help you in sales ..


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We use almost 100% organic growth and sales.


----------

